# Sony Vaio Laptop Battery Replacement Windows 7 (Plugged in, not charging)



## hollidog (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw a warning about trying to replace my Sony Laptop battery...that it wouldn't work with Windows 7, but the battery sales person convinced me it would. Now I've spent all day trying to figure out a solution, and have found none.

The battery came with a driver disk which won't load cause it was for a 32 bit, mine is 64 bit.

*I tried uninstalling the "Batteries > Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery" and reinstalling, but it gave me an error message saying it couldn't install.*

*I went to Microsoft and downloaded all the updates.*

I tried this...but could not find "ISBmgr.exe" under the start up tab. 

From either the Start menu or command prompt run MSCONFIG.exe 
On Vista machines, Windows will prompt you for permission to continue 
In the System Configuration window, click the "Startup" tab and find the item containing "ISBMgr.exe" 
Uncheck the box for the "ISBMgr.exe" 
Click "Ok" to save and accept the changes and restart the laptop 
You may be prompted on restart that Windows is running in selective mode. Just uncheck the notification option on bottom right. 
I followed a few other iterations of those above steps with battery in, battery out, and other pokie turn yourself around things and am now stuck.
The new battery does not charge even when everything is shut down and plugged in. Yet, my old battery charges fine. It just won't hold a charge for longer than 20 minutes. The old battery is two years old.
Any other ideas?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this new battery a SONY battery?
If NOT, I would take it back to where you got it, get your money and get a REALLY Sony battery.

All I can find at http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGN-FZ180E&amp;region_id=1 is Vista, no Windows 7 support.

Did you install a retail version of Windows 7 on a Vista machine?


----------



## hollidog (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave,

I did install a retail version of Windows 7 Ultimate on a laptop that previously had Windows Vista. The battery is supposed to be OEM, but I didn't buy it from Sony. They have offered to take it back (ship it back to Nevada), but I'm jumping on a long flight and would so love to have some computer time. Oh well.

Ron


----------

